# The Man In The Rainbow Tights



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I have never heard of this guy and I'm too lazy to check his name but that's not important. What is important is does anyone know where I can find some more fights from him?

He completely OWNED Hansen in every aspect of that fight. Standing up, on top on the ground, in the clinch, and even when he was on the bottom.

That fight ending choke was beautiful! Hansen didn't seem to even see it coming. 

I wonder if he wore those rainbow tights as a joke or a strategy or what?

Sorry, but I have never heard of this guy maybe some of you have. Is he really that good?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Shinya Aoki, I havnt seen any of his other fights but I read he won them all by triangle choke. He's def crazy flexible...


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Those tights had me and my friends dieing too. When he rolled out in those I guaranteed victory.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

His name is Shinya Aoki. I don't really know who he is. I'm just reading about him now. He is 23, he has a black belt in BJJ and Judo. And, an 8-2 record. He made his Pride debut in August. I think he may be good, but, I would have to see him though. I'll download the fight in a bit.

Edit: I just watched it and i don't quite understand the tights. But, he's good and very, very flexible....


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

he looked like the little mermaid.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

he looked like big fat red twat


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

He looked like a vagina?


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

i prefer the little mermaid yeyeye.


----------



## latvietis (Jan 1, 2007)

I saw him fighting in Bushido Survival 2006 Finals. He won his fight by submission and he was wearing yellow tights.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

i prefer vagina


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

you are a vagina peckerhead


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

cheers am sure u and the little mermaid will be very happy together vote me for best man


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Where is Glasgow at and why do you both have such poor grammar?


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

yeh as the others said, name is shinya aoki... and hes amazing in submissions.. theres a couple youtube highlights of him if you wanna see more


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

latvietis said:


> I saw him fighting in Bushido Survival 2006 Finals. He won his fight by submission and he was wearing yellow tights.


haha yea i seen that to.. first time i seen him i laughed at his pants.. and this time i laughed even harder.. but damn.. i wanted hansen to win


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Where is Glasgow at and why do you both have such poor grammar?


i will correct my grammar if u change your stupid avatar,and glasgow is in scotland, i take it you werent good at geography.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

That was the weirdest triangle choke I've ever seen. Good stuff. That submission was so good, it would have even been good in hot pink tights.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

His outfit was immesnse haha. That Aoki is mad flexible. He's got a big future


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

leew11k said:


> i will correct my grammar if u change your stupid avatar,and glasgow is in scotland, i take it you werent good at geography.


I could care less how your grammar is man I was just wondering why you both were from glasgow and both using the same kind of poor grammar, and both replying to the same threads at the same time....just thought it was wierd is all. I like my avatar anyway, what's wrong with mushrooms? And yes I was good at geography unfortunately I didn't memorize the name of every city in the entire world and what country they reside in. Would you have known I lived in Ohio if I just had "Troy" as my location? Prolly not....


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Shinya Aoki is very good at subs. He was wearing pants like those at the Bushido Finals when he had another impressive submission win. That choke he put on Hansen wasnt a triangle choke its called a gogoplotta or something like that. This guys is good thought he was a champion in Shooto I believe. I wanted Hansen to win but he really never got a chance to show anything in that fight. He was pretty much schooled.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

my grammar is bad on site but the reality is it just a forum u want to hear views and even constructive critisism and as before u were to lazy to check a fighter im to l azy to be afluent in text but me and leewk actully train together in glasgow and when hes on i usually try and avoid him


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> my grammar is bad on site but the reality is it just a forum u want to hear views and even constructive critisism and as before u were to lazy to check a fighter im to l azy to be afluent in text but me and leewk actully train together in glasgow and when hes on i usually try and avoid him


I understand, I wasn't bashing you for using poor grammar. I know it's just easier...I just thought it was wierd you both sound the same when I read your posts and you're both from the same city.


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

Heres shinyas highlight.YouTube - Shinya Aoki
he gets a gogoplata from the mount on this vid.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

SHIN2DADOME said:


> Heres shinyas highlight.YouTube - Shinya Aoki
> he gets a gogoplata from the mount on this vid.


awesome vid.. 

how come he only wears tights in pride...? wtf haha.. if he was doin it to get noticed .. it worked,... but so did his fight with hanses


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

SHIN2DADOME said:


> Heres shinyas highlight.YouTube - Shinya Aoki
> he gets a gogoplata from the mount on this vid.


wow....holy shit....that was insane! I think Frank Shamrock just met his replacement. That dude is awesome!


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I understand, I wasn't bashing you for using poor grammar. I know it's just easier...I just thought it was wierd you both sound the same when I read your posts and you're both from the same city.


no probs most people in scotland sound the same now due to the curse that is txt messages


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> no probs most people in scotland sound the same now due to the curse that is txt messages


i sound nothing like u kenny so cut the crap or ul get thai kicked again


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

kee trying sylvia ul end up waking up to those smelling salts again one right hook at 60% am disapointed glass jaw


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

When I see how flexible Aoki is it reminds me of BJ Penn.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TheGracieHunter said:


> His outfit was immesnse haha. That Aoki is mad flexible. He's got a big future


Yea, and it's scary to believe that he's only in his early 20's.

He didn't even give Hansen a chance to do anything.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Goddamnit I wanna see more of this guy I'm hooked!!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Aoki breaking Keith Wisniewski's arm was nasty, yet cool. I'm sure that's on Youtube. 

Aoki is pretty much a phenom. The guy is well versed in jiu jitsu & judo, and is insanely flexible. Aoki is the MacGuyver of submissions.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Haha The Macguyver of MMA....Aoki can break yer neack using only an elastic band and a paper clip.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

TheGracieHunter said:


> Haha The Macguyver of MMA....Aoki can break yer neack using only an elastic band and a paper clip.


Actually, those would be considered "Foreign Objects" in the ring. It would be more like a curly pubic hair and belly-button lint. :cheeky4:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Damone said:


> Aoki breaking Keith Wisniewski's arm was nasty, yet cool. I'm sure that's on Youtube.
> 
> Aoki is pretty much a phenom. The guy is well versed in jiu jitsu & judo, and is insanely flexible. Aoki is the MacGuyver of submissions.


YouTube - Shinya Aoki vs. Keith Wisniewski

hahah wow.. that was sick.. never seen that before either.. haha this guy comes out of nowhere with wierd ass shit.. 


definitely watch that vid!


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Goddamnit I wanna see more of this guy I'm hooked!!!


Heres a different highlight.
Video Shinya Aoki - Shinya, Aoki, Pride, Shooto, BJJ - Dailymotion Share Your Videos
Hes in a couple clips in these ones plus there just sick videos. One of them has the arm break to. Watch for Gilbert Melendez slamming out of an omoplata in the second one.... ****in crazy
YouTube - Jiu Jitsu in MMA Highlight

YouTube - Jiu Jitsu in MMA Part "Deux"


----------

